# S7 Softnet benötigt?



## Sesssko (30 August 2010)

Hallo. Ich will einen Standart-Industrie PC (Panel PC) für eine Visu benutzen. Das ich für die Kiste trotz vorhandener RS485 Schnittstelle eine CP551x (Profibus) benötige ist mir klar. Jetzt weiß ich das Siemens seine Panel-PC's mit S7 Softnet ausliefert. Benötige ich das eigentlich? Wofür ist Softnet gut? Will ja nur ne WinCC flex als Bedienpanel laufen lassen.
Danke, Sascha


----------



## IBFS (30 August 2010)

Sesssko schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich will einen Standart-Industrie PC (Panel PC) für eine Visu benutzen. ... Will ja nur ne WinCC flex als Bedienpanel laufen lassen...


 
WinCC flex als ADVANCED-Version hat alles um sich direkt ohne zusätzlichen Käse mit der SPS zu verbinden.
SPS-Verbindung bitte über TCP/IP. alles Andere ist unnötig.

Frank


----------



## Sesssko (31 August 2010)

Hmm, bringt mich jetzt aber auch nicht so wirklich weiter. Ich habe eine 315-2DP ohne Ethernet zur Verfügung. Bin demnach also gezwungen auf Profibus zu gehen (die Antriebe sind ja auch in Profibus ausgeführt). Ich möchte lediglich WinCC flex RT dort drauf laufen lassen ohne weiteres Softwaregedöns...
Weiter währ ich immernoch über eine Antwort dankbar wofür ich S7 Softnet eigentlich benötige.

Sascha


----------



## IBFS (31 August 2010)

Sesssko schrieb:


> Hmm, bringt mich jetzt aber auch nicht so wirklich weiter.


 
dafür kann keiner was 



Sesssko schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 315-2DP ohne Ethernet zur Verfügung. Bin demnach also gezwungen auf Profibus zu gehen
> (die Antriebe sind ja auch in Profibus ausgeführt).


 
Die beiden Sätze im Zusammenhang sind Schwachsinn. 
Gerade wenn man die Antriebe am Profibus hat, ist es sinnvoll
die HMI NICHT am selbst Netz zu haben. Aber egal 



Sesssko schrieb:


> Ich möchte lediglich WinCC flex RT dort drauf laufen lassen ohne weiteres Softwaregedöns...


 
Dann mach das doch ,wo ist das Problem! 



Sesssko schrieb:


> Weiter währ ich immernoch über eine Antwort dankbar wofür ich S7 Softnet eigentlich benötige.


 
DU brauchst es nicht als separates Produkt, einfach WinCC flex RT installieren PUNKT.


Profibuskarten: 
CP 5512 2)
CP 5611 A2 2)
CP 5621 1)
CP 5613 A2 
CP 5614 A2

1) WinCC flexible Runtime ist passiver Teilnehmer (DP-Slave); der für die Kopplung benötigte Funktionsbaustein ist im Lieferumfang von WinCC flexible enthalten
2) Bei Microbox 420/427 und Panel PC 477/677 über interne MPI / DP-Schnittstelle

Standard PCs mit Auflösungen (B x H in Pixeln) von: 640 x 480, 800 x 600, 1024 x 768, 1280 x 1024, *1600 x 1200*

So nun los!

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner (31 August 2010)

kannst auch einen netlink pro zur anbindung an profibus verwenden! ist günstiger...


----------



## IBFS (31 August 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> SPS-Verbindung bitte über TCP/IP. alles Andere ist unnötig.


 
weiß ich doch  



Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> kannst auch einen netlink pro zur anbindung an profibus verwenden! ist günstiger...


 
Blos manche kann man nicht zu ihrem Glück zwingen. 

Frank


----------



## Sesssko (1 September 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich hätte mir jedoch einen teilweise doch etwas netten Ton erhofft, habe auch auch wohl freundlich gefragt. Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## jabba (1 September 2010)

Hallo Sessko,

ich finde war doch noch freundlich.

Also ich hab, muß ich gestehen noch keine Runtime mit WinCCFlex installiert, aber vorher bei Protoll war es so, das die Softnet dazu notwendig war den Treiber für die CP bereitzustellen. Man konnte sich damals damit behelfen , eine S7 ohne Lizenz zu installieren, damit die z.B. "PG Einstellungen" erscheinen. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das definitiv bei WinCCFlex abgeschaft wurde, vor allem nciht bei Profibus, die Jungs sind ja direkt auf TCP/IP umgeschwenkt was due ja aber nicht hast.


----------

